# New Discovery for Bloody Sweatcompany -->DoorDash



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

1. According to multiple test and conversation with customers, we found out that if customer pay big tip such as $10, DD will ping you same $10 order, when you finish it, it will end up $13 (Base pay+TIP), driver support chat response that's customer add-on tip, but that is a LIE! I deliver the order right in front of customers and completed orders within 5 secs, customer don't even have enough time to reach their phones to add-on tips. DD is a dishonest company! they lie on your face, they treat you like shit, they think all of their are desperate people, they don't respect their drivers. Let's do something to boycott this pc of shit Chinese company. TIPs that are paid by customers remain secret or confidential info to drivers.
2. They use very good algorithm to bundle shitty orders and great orders. they will often send you 1 $10 order with 1 $3 order combine in 5-6 miles, you think it's decent you would accept it right? dam... DoorDash exploits and squeeze dries last drop of blood for every driver.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Door Dash gives you the most info up front which is why they are my current favorite. You also need to buy their catering bag. It costs like $10 or $20. This puts you on their list to get bigger orders.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> 1. According to multiple test and conversation with customers, we found out that if customer pay big tip such as $10, DD will ping you same $10 order, when you finish it, it will end up $13 (Base pay+TIP), driver support chat response that's customer add-on tip, but that is a LIE! I deliver the order right in front of customers and completed orders within 5 secs, customer don't even have enough time to reach their phones to add-on tips. DD is a dishonest company! they lie on your face, they treat you like shit, they think all of their are desperate people, they don't respect their drivers. Let's do something to boycott this pc of shit Chinese company. TIPs that are paid by customers remain secret or confidential info to drivers.
> 2. They use very good algorithm to bundle shitty orders and great orders. they will often send you 1 $10 order with 1 $3 order combine in 5-6 miles, you think it's decent you would accept it right? dam... DoorDash exploits and squeeze dries last drop of blood for every driver.


you're new to this aren't you? They've been doing this all along - it is common knowledge.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

mch said:


> Door Dash gives you the most info up front which is why they are my current favorite. You also need to buy their catering bag. It costs like $10 or $20. This puts you on their list to get bigger orders.


GH gives you the full information - they don't hide tips like DD does. If you want a catering bag, go on amazon and get yourself a good one - don't waste your money buying any bag from DD.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Paladin220 said:


> GH gives you the full information - they don't hide tips like DD does. If you want a catering bag, go on amazon and get yourself a good one - don't waste your money buying any bag from DD.


Actually you're right. Not sure what I was thinking when I posted this. 

Will DD give you big orders if you have your own catering bag? Its been so long since I bought the cheap one they gave me. Like I said before I think I paid them $10 bucks for it so it wasn't some big expense.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mch said:


> Door Dash gives you the most info up front which is why they are my current favorite. You also need to buy their catering bag. It costs like $10 or $20. This puts you on their list to get bigger orders.


Not true I bought a catering bag and have never been asked to submit a photo of it and have not gotten any catering orders, most drivers have not either.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> 1. According to multiple test and conversation with customers, we found out that if customer pay big tip such as $10, DD will ping you same $10 order, when you finish it, it will end up $13 (Base pay+TIP), driver support chat response that's customer add-on tip, but that is a LIE! I deliver the order right in front of customers and completed orders within 5 secs, customer don't even have enough time to reach their phones to add-on tips. DD is a dishonest company! they lie on your face, they treat you like shit, they think all of their are desperate people, they don't respect their drivers. Let's do something to boycott this pc of shit Chinese company. TIPs that are paid by customers remain secret or confidential info to drivers.
> 2. They use very good algorithm to bundle shitty orders and great orders. they will often send you 1 $10 order with 1 $3 order combine in 5-6 miles, you think it's decent you would accept it right? dam... DoorDash exploits and squeeze dries last drop of blood for every driver.


DoorDash does hide some tips,. not even $10, sometimes less, Sometimes you get a $7 order for 4 miles and it will pay $10 or more, Depends on the distance.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Not true I bought a catering bag and have never been asked to submit a photo of it and have not gotten any catering orders, most drivers have not either.


Do you routinely get large orders? I do and either get a blurb on the order saying "requires catering bag" or get asked to take a photo of it. Its usually where the order is over 6-7 items and the check is over $100


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> Actually you're right. Not sure what I was thinking when I posted this.
> 
> Will DD give you big orders if you have your own catering bag? Its been so long since I bought the cheap one they gave me. Like I said before I think I paid them $10 bucks for it so it wasn't some big expense.


You have to qualify for catering orders. When you do they send you a catering bag for free.






DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You have to qualify for catering orders. When you do they send you a catering bag for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be new. Way back when they sent me an email saying Id qualify if I bought one. So I did.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> That must be new. Way back when they sent me an email saying Id qualify if I bought one. So I did.


It’s how it worked when I qualified a few years ago. I could never meet the qualifications today.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It’s how it worked when I qualified a few years ago. I could never meet the qualifications today.


Me neither!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> 1. According to multiple test and conversation with customers, we found out that if customer pay big tip such as $10, DD will ping you same $10 order, when you finish it, it will end up $13 (Base pay+TIP), driver support chat response that's customer add-on tip, but that is a LIE! I deliver the order right in front of customers and completed orders within 5 secs, customer don't even have enough time to reach their phones to add-on tips. DD is a dishonest company! they lie on your face, they treat you like shit, they think all of their are desperate people, they don't respect their drivers. Let's do something to boycott this pc of shit Chinese company. TIPs that are paid by customers remain secret or confidential info to drivers.
> 2. They use very good algorithm to bundle shitty orders and great orders. they will often send you 1 $10 order with 1 $3 order combine in 5-6 miles, you think it's decent you would accept it right? dam... DoorDash exploits and squeeze dries last drop of blood for every driver.


Most drivers protest DD’s shitty offers.....by taking the next shitty offer! So knowing what you know now, what’s going to be different for you tomorrow?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="Cabbage19901, post: DoorDash exploits and squeeze dries last drop of blood for every driver.
[/QUOTE]

To say they exploit every “last drop of blood for every driver” is extreme- to say the least.

I’ve had plenty of unicorn deliveries for, say, $12-15 for a single late night 3-5 mile delivery. I get enough to make them interesting, but will almost certainly never get rich off them.

i am willing to work between 1-4:30am when nobody else wants to. Also, keep plenty of reading material with me while waiting. Certain customers WILL PAY extra rather than risking driving drunk. Never said it would be easy.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> ... this pc of shit Chinese company.


We don't think there are Chinese companies that are so successful in America except Uber.

As a matter of fact, Uber is partially owned by a Chinese company.

Actually, we can not find DoorDash in China. How could it be a Chinese company. Also, It's not a Chinese custom to operate based on tips.

We'd think DoorDash is an all American company. It's operating under the laws of this Great Land.

So, I was wondering Do they(DoorDash) even have an app in Chinese or China?


----------

